# Felt backed vinyl seam sealers.



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

It's a glorified silicone, but It's better than latex. 

But what do I know? I'm just some guy.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Well what do the Chemists know , the Lab, I agree I don't see how this is better than previous sealer. What is the logic for change ?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Supply shop jockey claims it's because of the phasing out of felt backed and due to the amount of stock that used to go bad on the shelf. I say horse****...


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah superficial excuse. What is the future of felt back? Use to fiberglass was loose lay, tape seams and fridge, no sealer. Now glue and seal, one shop says it's all they stock I guess so his hacks can install, felt is tricky for handling.
I think they need to densify it to compete with felt. Maybe they want DIY sheet vinyl installers, next DIY carpet.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Almost all the sheet vinyl here is DIY.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

rusty baker said:


> Almost all the sheet vinyl here is DIY.


I bet that looks lovely.... Sheet vinyl imo is the most particular and requires the most hand skills of any flooring. Well to be done right I suppose.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

PrecisionFloors said:


> I bet that looks lovely.... Sheet vinyl imo is the most particular and requires the most have skills of any flooring. Well to be done right I suppose.


About all they sell is IVC. And most loose lay it


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

Felt backed vinyl is going away. It's about damn time too.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

ccoffer said:


> Felt backed vinyl is going away. It's about damn time too.


Another skilled job gone. Almost anyone can install IVC.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

ccoffer said:


> Felt backed vinyl is going away. It's about damn time too.


You sound like a damned carpet guy lol.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

The glass back stuff is simply superior.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree with you on the merits of the product, don't get me wrong. Is just my vanity showing I guess as a true blue vinyl guy. I do everything but carpet and have for many years now, but resilient is where I started and what I take the most pride in ability wise. Show me a good vinyl mechanic and you can quickly train them to be proficient in anything else that goes on the floor and you can bet it will be prepped right lol.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

IVC was invented to get rid of pros and it's working.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

Well I did a 53 yard kitchen of IVC this morning...in two hours. 

I like the stuff.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

ccoffer said:


> Well I did a 53 yard kitchen of IVC this morning...in two hours.
> 
> I like the stuff.


Good fast cheap mofo


----------



## BKM Resilient (May 2, 2009)

PrecisionFloors said:


> It's definitely not interflex glue. I did miles upon miles of it down here in the land of retirement trailer-home land... Personally I never had much of an issue with it, but most installers hated it. I know what you're saying BKM, but welding sheet goods that are supposed to appear seamless, in a residential setting, doesn't work. On a commercial job though - it's completely asinine not too. Chuck, it's goo down carpet sealer I swear...


I wish I could recall exactly word for word now what it was that the Armstrong guy told me at the recent certification/update class. Maybe he was comparing them "basically" meaning the critical chemical formula was the same. Evidently from your experience they're not similar enough that you could identify the similarities. It's easy to imagine slight changes in color or viscosity------who knows what else they'd have to do for modern environmental rules. 

It's always wise to take it with a grain is salt when you here "It's just the same as......." 

I know I'm prone to make those statements too and it's not always turned out that those first impressions or old memories are accurate.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

*It's always wise to take it with a grain is salt when you here "It's just the same as......." *

Fair enough, but I'm not talking chemistry. In fact, I think it's a misnomer to call most of what's on the market now "sealer". It's seam adhesive. I personally really liked Armstrong's super glue stuff that came in the little kits. Maybe it's still around. It was s-570 plus an accelerator. It wasn't a sealer, though. It was a coating. What I liked about it was that I could use it on anything.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

*Good fast cheap mofo *

Huh?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

ccoffer said:


> It's always wise to take it with a grain is salt when you here "It's just the same as......."
> 
> Fair enough, but I'm not talking chemistry. In fact, I think it's a misnomer to call most of what's on the market now "sealer". It's seam adhesive. I personally really liked Armstrong's super glue stuff that came in the little kits. Maybe it's still around. It was s-570 plus an accelerator. It wasn't a sealer, though. It was a coating. What I liked about it was that I could use it on anything.


Precisely. That sealer has been my go to for years. It's no longer available.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

I might have written about this before, but I really got boned by Armstrong back before they went with the kits. I guess this was around 15-20 years ago. They came out with 570, and then they introduced these little cardboard boxes with 3 applicators in them. One can of 570 was good for one box of applicators. Now you still had to have that shoe polish can of 580(?) to scrub the seams before you sealed them. (great stuff, by the way) Anyway, I stocked up on those boxes. 

Then they discontinued 570. I was stuck with a buttload of obsolete stuff. 

O well. hehe


----------

